# New Tractor!



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

So for those of you who don't know I pulled the trigger on a brand new john deere 3046r and a pronovost pinv74. I appreciate all the advice and everything you guys have given me. The reason I went with the 3046r instead of a 4r is because ive worked out a deal with my dad for his summer time spraying use for the tractor and a 4 series is too heavy and wide where a 3 is just perfect. I should have the tractor early next week and the blower by mid december, I will have more pictures then. I ordered the tractor with air seat, radio, ag tires, engine and transmission heater, mirrors, beacon light, rear wiper, 7 pin trailer plug, and it came with one rear remote. The plan is to run the deflection of the snow blower chute to the rear remote and run the chute rotation to one of the mid remotes. I also ordered the tractor with 5 40lb suit case weights, is this enough for a 900lb blower? I decided to order the blower with out the back scraper since I can add it later if I want it, should I? Is there anything else I should add to the tractor later? Thanks, Nick


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations again Nick, for starters I'd swap out those 40lb weights for 5, 100 lb weights


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;2045353 said:


> Congratulations again Nick, for starters I'd swap out those 40lb weights for 5, 100 lb weights


Thanks, we thought of that but the reason we didn't was because they stick out quite a ways and you can't see them over the hood. I think we'll just add another 5 or 7 weights if it's a bit tippy or doesn't have traction it can handle up to 12 of the 40lb ones. We're also going to get the tires loaded.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Congratulations Nick. Happy to see you took your time pulling the trigger.
Couldn't you put a marker on the 100lb weights as a reference point. I'm sure Chad knows you are going to need more weight.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

cet;2045398 said:


> Congratulations Nick. Happy to see you took your time pulling the trigger.
> Couldn't you put a marker on the 100lb weights as a reference point. I'm sure Chad knows you are going to need more weight.


Thanks. oh ya I'm sure he's right that it needs more weight on the front it's just a question of having 5 100lb weights or 12 4lb weights? 12 40 pounders weighs 480lbs and 5 100lb weights weigh 500lbs. Chad is there any reason you say to go with the bigger weights over the small ones other than the weight factor of course? Because it's the same weight basically and the small ones are easier to take on and off and will probably look better?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm no tractor guy but if the 12 40lb weights aren't enough is there room for more or will you have to switch some of them out for 100's? Then will you be stuck with the 40's or take the hit selling them on Kijiji to Dean?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats! You won't know what to do with yourself having a cab!

I don't see any way those weights will be enough. I had a 150 gallon sprayer on the 3 point of a 3720 and it took about 600 pounds to make the front end feel secure. 

There's not enough of a size difference from 40 to 100 to make it matter. If you're too close with one, you're too close with the other.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the Green tractor, I like green it's also the color of money payup

When will you have it home for the neighbors to stare at.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Way to go man ! Wont take you long to enjoy heat and comfort of a cab . Thumbs Up


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks. Now I know we'll have to add weight for sure. I guess we'll just have to see how it feels once the tires are loaded and add weight from there. I should have it sometime next week. The heat and radio are going to be amazing.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

10 70# weights and don't load the tires---hang iron

congrats--the cab is a huge upgrade

also i d pony up the few bucks and get the second rear remote, just cleaner and simpler


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you talking about loading the back tires or front?

IMHO, I'd run 4 hoses from the mid valve to the back to run your chute. Left/right on the joystick is chute rotation, forward/backward is spout deflector. Seems more simple than having to press the button on the joystick to me. And one less thing to go wrong in the middle of the night. It works or it doesn't, no electronic valve to screw up.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

@John_Deere Green

we have a blower running on the loader hydros of our 5410 and John Deere on the loaders has this slight back pressuring of loader hydraulics so that the buckets cycle more smoothly even when loaded. it works great with the blower at idle but at RPMs the hydros bind--badly. I discourage running blower chute controls on loader controls--I thought the single stick would be great too, but.......



I don't think the 3046r uses the switches but rather the levers......I know that was the new style in the 4066r upgraded from the 4720.....

Also on the tires--the ag tire guys at Pete's Tires STRONGLY discourage ballasting tires. unless you need more weight than you can pick up with iron weights. I have the rears filled on my 4066r and the fronts filled on the 5410 and when it comes time to do it over again those will be just air and i ll add a weight rack to the front of the 5410. I have 700# on the front of the 4r


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Ag tires are worthless in snow. Should have got turf tread. 
Need more weight then that. 
Should get the back blade. Sucks big time without it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Can I ask how much each cost ya


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

newhere;2045572 said:


> Ag tires are worthless in snow. Should have got turf tread.
> Need more weight then that.
> Should get the back blade. Sucks big time without it.


ag tires are great in snow from my experience last year. Why do you say it sucks without the back blade? Neige was telling me they don't like the back blades. Reason for not getting another remote is because o would have to add two more and it would cost $3000! I asked my rep to swap out the 40lbs for the 72lbs if its still possible, 100s aren't officially available. Hey Aaron do you find the back tires spin at all with the blower down? That's my main reason for loading the tires because there's no wait on the rear with the blower down.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

SDLandscapes VT;2045568 said:


> @John_Deere Green
> 
> we have a blower running on the loader hydros of our 5410 and John Deere on the loaders has this slight back pressuring of loader hydraulics so that the buckets cycle more smoothly even when loaded. it works great with the blower at idle but at RPMs the hydros bind--badly. I discourage running blower chute controls on loader controls--I thought the single stick would be great too, but.......
> 
> ...


Didn't know that about the backpressuring. All I've ever done is Deere attachments with the loader stick so they must somehow take that into account.

All the 3R series tractors I've seen/sold have/had a button on the joystick that would be either your third function for the loader, or the rear remote control. I believe that changed in 2011 when they were still the 3X20 series. The only lever operated SCV's on the new R's are on open station tractors to my knowledge.

I agree on loading tires when it comes to front ones. It's pointless, they don't hold enough fluid to make it worthwhile. Rear tires on anything smaller than a row crop ag tractor I wouldn't have unless they were loaded.

Sorry for hijacking your thread Nick!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;2045552 said:


> Are you talking about loading the back tires or front?
> 
> IMHO, I'd run 4 hoses from the mid valve to the back to run your chute. Left/right on the joystick is chute rotation, forward/backward is spout deflector. Seems more simple than having to press the button on the joystick to me. And one less thing to go wrong in the middle of the night. It works or it doesn't, no electronic valve to screw up.


true, I guess I could do that too just seemed easier to run one house under instead of two.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;2045579 said:


> Didn't know that about the backpressuring. All I've ever done is Deere attachments with the loader stick so they must somehow take that into account.
> 
> All the 3R series tractors I've seen/sold have/had a button on the joystick that would be either your third function for the loader, or the rear remote control. I believe that changed in 2011 when they were still the 3X20 series. The only lever operated SCV's on the new R's are on open station tractors to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


Not a problem. Hey Aaron What do you mean by binding at rpms?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Superior L & L;2045573 said:


> Can I ask how much each cost ya


Each what cost me??


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

so ag tires are terrible in the snow--much like driving a greased ice skate--workable but not the best, turfs are the best "stock" option Nokians obviously being the ideal circumstance.

we are adding back blades on all of ours this season--in newer markets the backblade is really needed because you get close than a plow to the door and then everything else is better.

On the tractor I have loaded rears on it requires even more front ballasting and it isn't quite right--lesson learned.

$3K seems high for dealer installed remotes........


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2045586 said:


> so ag tires are terrible in the snow--much like driving a greased ice skate--workable but not the best, turfs are the best "stock" option Nokians obviously being the ideal circumstance.
> 
> we are adding back blades on all of ours this season--in newer markets the backblade is really needed because you get close than a plow to the door and then everything else is better.
> 
> ...


Yeah it sure does. What exactly do you mean by "binding and back pressure"?


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

binding--the chute literally gets stuck and you have to reduce RPMS and then go the other direction to unlock it. it will work at RPM but the most gentle of touches.....


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

SDLandscapes VT;2045586 said:


> so ag tires are terrible in the snow--much like driving a greased ice skate--workable but not the best, turfs are the best "stock" option Nokians obviously being the ideal circumstance.
> 
> we are adding back blades on all of ours this season--in newer markets the backblade is really needed because you get close than a plow to the door and then everything else is better.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree with all. Ag tires are going to spin like crazy as soon as the snow builds up a little in that blower. They are the worst on hills also.

Adding the loader kit is cheap and then you can run the blower off the loader control. Works great and your hand can stay in the same spot all the time.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2045583 said:


> Each what cost me??


Tractor and blower


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats on the blower and tractor. The 41 and 70 lb weights use the same mounting plate but the hundreds are different. Not even sure you can put 100's on a 3000 series as they would hang really low also.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JD Dave;2045601 said:


> Congrats on the blower and tractor. The 41 and 70 lb weights use the same mounting plate but the hundreds are different. Not even sure you can put 100's on a 3000 series as they would hang really low also.


Thanks. Yes I think I'll start off with 5 70s and go to 10 later.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2045591 said:


> binding--the chute literally gets stuck and you have to reduce RPMS and then go the other direction to unlock it. it will work at RPM but the most gentle of touches.....


Put a reducer on it? My chute on my frontier was going way to fast so we put a limited on it and perfect! I think that'll solve the issue. Is that the only problem with running them to the loader?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Superior L & L;2045594 said:


> Tractor and blower


No I don't mind but Could you pm me please?


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

put a reducer in it and still the problem......its in the pump as I ve been told....it partially fills the other direction so that when you are doing loader work the bucket and arms can be eased down not collapsing down suddenly.....wildest thing. we started with a reducer.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

also you ll want all 10 70#'s


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2045613 said:


> also you ll want all 10 70#'s


Hmmm that's strange. Well I appreciate your advice but I'm going for it this season anyways! If I don't like it I'll spend the $3000 next year but I have to give it a shot. I'm sure I'll end up with 10 anyways.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey guys I don't remember who said it but I'm not quite sure what you're talking about when saying "switches" no remotes on the 4066r or 3046r are operated by switches. How it works on mine is that one rear remote is operated by the switch on the joystick. If you add two extra rear remotes you get a switch so that you still use the loader control for all three of the rear remotes.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

newhere;2045593 said:


> Yes I agree with all. Ag tires are going to spin like crazy as soon as the snow builds up a little in that blower. They are the worst on hills also.
> 
> Adding the loader kit is cheap and then you can run the blower off the loader control. Works great and your hand can stay in the same spot all the time.


 Wrong about the small ag tires. I used them last year and never had a problem. With enough weight the 11.2s are sweet. I think it's totally different with a big tractor.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Here she is at the dealer. Cant get it to upload .


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Took the advice from you guys and Told my rep to give me 10 72lb weights.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow;2045973 said:


> Here she is at the dealer. Cant get it to upload .


Resize it in paint to half the size then post it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

NickSnow&Mow;2046018 said:


> Took the advice from you guys and Told my rep to give me 10 72lb weights.


Good idea, those old guys know what their talking about.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Chad, I think this one should work. Here it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Money maker for sure!!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow;2046227 said:


> Thanks Chad, I think this one should work. Here it is.


Those look like industrial tires not even agg tires... they are the absolute worst! I hope they are changing those tires


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;2046285 said:


> Those look like industrial tires not even agg tires... they are the absolute worst! I hope they are changing those tires


They're swapping them out on Monday with a 3033r from Elmira.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I would try getting them to swap with some R3's Those R4's are horrible on that light of a machine. Great for landscaping though.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful Machine is what I meant to say!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

absolutely;2046293 said:


> I would try getting them to swap with some R3's Those R4's are horrible on that light of a machine. Great for landscaping though.


Ags are my only option and they worked great last year. Thanks though.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Now your biggest problem will be finding good tunes and where to pee, congratulations.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Chineau;2046610 said:


> Now your biggest problem will be finding good tunes and where to pee, congratulations.


Haha thanks. Radio has aux so that should be taken care of.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Sirius I love plowing in my Toolcat or a good play list on iPod.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Dumb question, you guys who run inverted blowers, what do you do when you show up at a driveway that has tall drifts that you cannot drive over to get to the garage door etc.?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

dlcs;2047776 said:


> Dumb question, you guys who run inverted blowers, what do you do when you show up at a driveway that has tall drifts that you cannot drive over to get to the garage door etc.?


Thats my biggest worry too lol. I think you just have to bite away at it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NickSnow&Mow;2047779 said:


> Thats my biggest worry too lol. I think you just have to bite away at it.


How high doses it lift?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I bought a 3039r last winter with loader and push box. I want a blower but can't decide which one. I like the inverted but for blowing back piles the regular one would be best. You will love the cab, below zero out and I was in short sleaves. V


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

dlcs;2047802 said:


> I bought a 3039r last winter with loader and push box. I want a blower but can't decide which one. I like the inverted but for blowing back piles the regular one would be best. You will love the cab, below zero out and I was in short sleaves. V


were are you located? I'm selling my frontier sb1164 with one year of use. For blowing back piles there's no doubt you need a regular blower. Any issues with the tractor at all? How have the emissions been? Never mind just noticed you're in Illinois. The frontier blowers are great though. Made in Quebec along with the kubota blowers. Solid blower for the price.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2047795 said:


> How high doses it lift?


Pretty high. I dont exactly know ill tell you when I get it.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Well it's a bit of a crappy video but here she is boys.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

man those ag tires make it super skinny....


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2058094 said:


> man those ag tires make it super skinny....


Looks a little goofy but it's the way a tractors supposed to be.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

How'd the tractor work out?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Schuley said:


> How'd the tractor work out?


Love it! Extremely efficient and comfortable machine. Set up perfectly with the blower and front weights. I'd highly recommend it forsure. If it where purely a snow tractor I would go for a 4 series with the same blower simply because it's the exact same price. a 4044r would do fine with the pronovost 74", I have no need for more power. A 4066r would be major over kill for this 74" blower. The only thing I may end up doing is switching to turf tires if I end up getting a second rental tractor this year.


----------



## TheSnowDude (Dec 5, 2016)

What is the travel speed you are getting with the blower on?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

TheSnowDude said:


> What is the travel speed you are getting with the blower on?


16.4mph or about 30 kph. No speed difference with the blower on or off.


----------



## TheSnowDude (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks I know they are listed at 20mph but was doubtful they would reach it. Our house are in pockets around town so the more travel speed the better.


----------

